# Verwendung DB



## lyrics (30. Mai 2006)

In den unweiten der Open Source Gemeinschaften, wollte ich mal fragen, ob es ein Projekt gibt, welches die Verbindungen und Zugriffe auf Datenbanken vereinfacht. Ich meine damit ein Projekt damit ich nicht für jeden kleine scheiss ein sql Befehl generieren muss.

Ich wollte nicht unbeding ein solches Projekt starten, da ich in einer Firma dabei mitgearbeitet habe und ich den Arbeitgeber wechsel. Wenn ich es selber machen würde würde ich ziemlich ähnlich vorgenen und allen Ärger aus dem weg zu gehen suche ich erstmal nach fertigen Ersatz.

Wenn Ihr was habe mal her damit. Für URL wäre ich auch dankbar.

Gruß

Lyrics


----------



## AlArenal (30. Mai 2006)

Wie anders als mit SQL willst du mit Java Daten aus einer relationalen DB holen? Rausbeamen? Könntest höchstens ein ORM nutzen. Da haste dann aber im Zweifelsfall eben mit einerm SQL-Substitut oder eben doch wieder mit SQL zu tun, wenn auch nicht für die ganz trivialen Klamotten.

Links siehe Forumsuche, Google, etc.


----------



## lyrics (31. Mai 2006)

wir haben bei meinem Arbeitgeber ein package für die Db Verarbeitung erstellt, in dem wir für jede Tabelle/Datei objekte erzeugen, welche den zugriff auf die DB selbstständig durchführen Das hat den Vorteil, das man sich darum überhaupt nichtmehr kümmern brauch.

Wie hast du das den gelöst?


----------



## AlArenal (31. Mai 2006)

Also habt ihr das Rad neu erfunden und euch eine eigene ORM-Lib geschrieben. Die gibts "da draußen" wie Sand am Meer. Hibernate und die ganzen diversen JDO-Implementierungen bilden dabei den Großteil der verfügbaren Lösungen, aber es gibt noch ne Menge mehr.

Dir wird nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als in Ruhe mal die Suchmaschine anzuwerfen und dir ein paar prominente Vertreter mal selbst anzuschauen und zu schauen, was deinen Bedürfnissen und Anforderungen am ehesten gerecht wird.


----------



## lyrics (16. Jun 2006)

Das Problem ist das wir die Software nicht verschenken und aus diesem Grund uns dafür entschieden haben ein eigenständiges Package zu entwickeln.

Kennst du evtl ein ähnliches Projekt wie Hibernate, welche einfacher zu handeln ist? Es muss lediglich auf die DB zugreifen können sonst nichts.


----------



## AlArenal (16. Jun 2006)

lyrics hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Problem ist das wir die Software nicht verschenken und aus diesem Grund uns dafür entschieden haben ein eigenständiges Package zu entwickeln.



Das musst du mal genauer erklären, den Zusammenhang verstehe ich jetzt nämlich nicht. Hibernate steht unter der LGPL, falls du das meinst...



> Kennst du evtl ein ähnliches Projekt wie Hibernate, welche einfacher zu handeln ist? Es muss lediglich auf die DB zugreifen können sonst nichts.



Da gibts zu viele von um alle zu kennen, würde ich mal sagen. Mr. Persister, Cayenne, Castor, JPOX, ...


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (16. Jun 2006)

Da du von "Datenbanken" sprichst, und dich nicht auf relationale Datenbanken beziehst: Was ist mit Db4o?


----------



## AlArenal (16. Jun 2006)

masseur81 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da du von "Datenbanken" sprichst, und dich nicht auf relationale Datenbanken beziehst: Was ist mit *Db4o*?





			
				lyrics hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Problem ist das wir die *Software nicht verschenken*





			
				db4o hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *db4o commercial licenses* are designed for product developers who intend to embed db4o into commercial, non-GPL products and applications. db4o Runtime Licenses (dRT)  cost significantly less than closed-source software products, e.g. as little as *US$9.00 per unit if purchased in volumes of 10,000 or more*. We also offer discounts if our list prices represent more than 5% of the end product's retail price. Please contact us to get a customized licensing solution based on your specific business model.


----------

